# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  [Vé Máy Bay] Khuyến mãi cực lớn "0 Đồng" của AirAsia  đi Bangkok

## tuti89

*Khuyến mãi cực lớn "0 Đồng" của AirAsia 
Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 62 $/khứ hồi 
Hà Nội - Bangkok: 88 $/khứ hồi 
Bangkok - Yangon/Mandalay: ~ 30 $/ 1chiều
Thời gian đặt vé: 25/11 - 1/12/2013 
Thời gian bay: 5/5/2014 - 31/1/2015 
- Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế, phí. Chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi Các bạn muốn đi Myanmar thì có thể đặt từng chặng, giá vé vẫn rất rẻ. Chuẩn bị kế hoạch sớm để a..lê...hấp Hè 2014 nào
Liên hệ 043 943 0114 ngay để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết 
Hotline: 0917 39 66 55 
Nick yahoo: phongvesonha_1; phongvesonha_2; phongvesonha_6
Phòng vé Sơn Hà 
Số 11, lô 14A Trung Hòa - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội*

----------

